# Some field shots



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Tiger Snake (Telescopus semiannulatus)

















Snouted Cobra (Naja annulifera)

























Black Mamba (Dendroaspis polylepis)


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Good shots, particularly the mamba rearing up and the tiger snakes. I find tiger snakes fascinating.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Great pics!
Im in SA in Feb- but kinda hope I dont bump into those guys - unless Im behind glass!
xXx


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

excellent pics:notworthy:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> Great pics!
> Im in SA in Feb- but kinda hope I dont bump into those guys - unless Im behind glass!


Thanks. You have no worries. Snakes aren't all that easy to find, let alone stumble onto them.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Last time we went we found a couple of puff adders pretty easily 
I guess it depends on where you are though!
xXx


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

lovely snakes and the colouration on all of them is fab my favourite would be the black mamba and tiger but the snouted cobra is fab as well


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Puff Adders don't count. Its like a stone with a stomach


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Great pic of the Naja


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Puff Adders don't count. Its like a stone with a stomach


Haha!
And they are not very "Snake Shaped" either 
To be honest, at the time, I was more excited about the wild tortoise that I found- and the baby Gecko in Mum-in-Laws kitchen  
xXx
:cheers:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice shots  Good thing cameras have zoom lol


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Best job in the world.

Brilliant photographs.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

great photo's as always martin:no1:


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Puff Adders don't count. Its like a stone with a stomach




or a stone with big scary teeth


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys



> Very nice shots Good thing cameras have zoom lol


What's a zoom lense?  I used a 55-200mm lense


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

The Polylepis shots are great, I find these a difficult snake to get good photos of as they just won't stay still for a second. I especially like the ones of it hooded up, cheers for sharing


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*shots*

great shots "on the move", particularly as I didnt know Black Mamba's had a hood flair..?

Have they proven that they are related to Cobra's yet?

And does anyone think the Taipan are much like Mamba? Prob info on it I haven't read.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

If you tease (for lack of a better word) them enough, they stand still. Just stay outside of its "comfort" zone when its on the defensive. Unlike provoking a cobra, once mambas are on the defensive, slow down your movements. They can surprise you if you are not careful.
That one in particular is over 2.5 metres long. While it was standing on the rock, it had a lunge at me that covered easily half its body length and was directed at my face. And did it without added provocation and with no warning of doing so.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> great shots "on the move", particularly as I didnt know Black Mamba's had a hood flair..?
> Have they proven that they are related to Cobra's yet?
> And does anyone think the Taipan are much like Mamba? Prob info on it I haven't read.


I think their relationship is fairly distant with cobras. Very different body structure, very different fang structures, skeletal differences etc. 
What do you mean "much like mamba?" ?


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

wow great pics, just a question though are u actually that close to them or is there alot of zoom on the camera involved?



ignore that post i didnt realise there was a 2nd page and that u had already spoken about it sorry


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah I get as close as I can. I don't like the effect of a zoom lense. You lose that little something, but maybe its jut me


----------

